# Atlas Badges



## Gene (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope I am posting this in the right place! Anyone know if there is a source for Atlas badges such as on 10F headstock cover?


----------



## Kroll (Apr 2, 2014)

Clausing still sells some of the badges,you will need to know the part number.(269)345-7155


----------



## Gene (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Kroll, I will pursue that info.


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (Oct 1, 2017)

I second the Thank You Kroll. 
After several years yesterday w5acab help me find the catalog and part number for my cabinet.
I can now proceed to finish this project.


----------

